# Surefire newbie seeking answers....9Z, Z3, 3P



## 737mech (Mar 2, 2010)

I just recently really got into Surefire lights. I have been searching the forums and learned quite a bit. I would like to know if someone could tell me about the Surefire models 3P, 9Z, and Z3. When did they stop making these? Whats the difference between the 9Z and Z3? Surefire makes so many different models it is a daunting task trying to become familiar with all the current and past ones. I know that the Z3 is becoming harder to find so I snapped one up on Ebay recently and am looking forward to adding a few more of the discontinued models to my collection.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 2, 2010)

The Z3 had the machined flats on two sides with the model/serial numbers, like the current Z2's, where as the 9Z was circualr at the base of the bezel, with no markings, like the 6Z. the 12Z was a 4 Cell light, pre-cursor to the M4. Then there's the 7Z, a rechargeable only light with the style of the 9Z, just a tad longer, and uses the B65 R/C Battery. Hope this helps, and :welcome:! Try getting yer hands on a Surefire "six" as well!


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 2, 2010)

One answer is that the differences between them all are...minimal, which is precisely why they no longer exist.

Between the 6Z, 7Z, 9Z, Z2, Z3, 6P, 9P, D2, D3, C2, C3 and others...there would just be too much overlap. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------

